

Would you agree to receive up to 6 ads per day on your phone in return for a free service? - eugenet
http://uk.intruders.tv/Essential-Mediatech-Antti-ohrling-and-Jonathan-MacDonald-of-Blyk_a245.html

======
vonsydov
Yes .. its worth 40$ a month. I'm a student. But i'll ignore them.

~~~
Retric
"users get 217 free texts and 43 voice-call minutes"

Would you limit yourself to this?

